# Kodak Eastman beaker with hand painted calibrations



## NE mick (Jun 17, 2010)

G'day,
 A beaker embossed on base with "Eastman Kodak co Rochester NY" and "craduated for photographic use only". Hand painted calibrations up to 4 oz.





 NE mick


----------



## NE mick (Jun 17, 2010)

Full view


----------



## NE mick (Jun 18, 2010)

I should have asked earlier, could anyone give me an idea of a year for this? I've seen embossed ones but not with hand painted callibrations.

 P.S. This is a fantastic site. After a 10-15 year break from bottles, I find the bottle bug biting again!! 

 NE mick


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome Mick!,....Cool beaker,...don't know alot about them, but it looks pretty old.               Joe


----------



## NE mick (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Joe, it belonged to my late brother in-law so i'm unable to find out where it came from. The brush marks make unique for me.

 Mick


----------



## girlie (Jun 21, 2010)

First time I've seen a bottle like this. A great possesion if you ask me.


----------

